# What is your opinion on best headed sock decoy?



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Thinking this is the next place I will work on my spread and wondering your opinions on best looking and longest lasting headed sock style decoy. Any advice is appreciated. Fowlnfins.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Deadlies. And it's not even close.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Lot's of people like deadlies but I would go with the 3D Headed Sillo Socks. I do think it is a close comparison both have different pros and Cons.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

X2 on the deadlies. The looks are similar but it's the heavier tyvek and backbone that will make for longer lasting.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I would go with the Sillosocks headed model. The deadly decoys have a plastic collar(opening in front where air enters) that has a tendency to get deformed. When this happens the decoy does not collect enough air to fill the body suffeciently.It takes a lot more wind to fill a deadly or get movement from them.The deadly takes more time to set, the stake must go in the ground plum or the decoy doesnt work well. On a no wind day the ss's look better than the dd's The heads on the dd's dont stay on very well. Sillosocks are cheaper.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Both are nice, but I'm gonna go with The Ripper on this one mainly because the deadlies are considerably heavier and the a little harder to deal with (eg, the heads can come off, they can slide down the stakes, etc.)


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

never heard of the ripper, who makes them? cant seem to find them on the net either


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

We retro-fitted the soft plastic sillosock heads on white rock supports and bags.......makes for a sweet set up that breaks down and stores better than either deadly or sillosocks 3D headed decoys. :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Flight.... look under Old Hunter's Name...


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

flight cancled said:


> never heard of the ripper, who makes them? cant seem to find them on the net either


  Yeah I was referring to his nickname. "The Ripper" might be a good decoy name though.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It might also be a good name before you go to prison!


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

i love my deadlies! used to run sillosocks. the think i like best is when setting up i usually wear gloves, the little stake of the sillosocks is so small its hard to grab, the deadlies you can grab the look on the feeders and dont even need to bend over. as far as timewise i think its about the same just takes a bit more storage but i pull a trailer anyway for the four wheeler. if i want to i can still get 50 dz all headed in 12 bags in my short box truck with topper


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Deadlys are the ticket.


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes deadlies are nice i run them to. Sillosocks not so much for the weekend warrior they work not for outfitting. but the whiterock decoys with the sillosock heads look bad *** and about half the weight for hauling in. My vote Whiterock decoys


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

can somebody post a picture of a sillosock head mounted on a whiterock support?


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

the professor said:


> can somebody post a picture of a sillosock head mounted on a whiterock support?


I know we have a few guys doing this. It takes a little cutting with a scissors to shape the head but it works out nice and sticks with our concept. Hopefully one of our customers has a photo they can post up for everyone to see.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Not the best photo, but you get the point. It really does work slick. Just a couple screws holds the head on the top of the handle thingy.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I like that...if anybody has any close up pictures i'd love to see more.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I am currently trying to decide what socks to start my spread with next year! I am either going to go with deadlies, or possibly whiterocks! talked to whiterock guys a while back, and they said by this next summer they were hoping to come out with printed bags and have some head options! So i'm kind of waiting to see what they come out with!


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

The new 3D SS can slide down too, actually most do in any wind. A quick and cheap solution for me was to take some old rubber gasket material and some .38/.357 (I bet .45LC or .41 mag would work better) brass and sharpen the edges with a dremel. Then cut out some circles. Again with the dremel cut out a small hole in the center and then just slide the donuts up on the stake.


----------

